# Hello!



## klangers (10/9/14)

Hi all,

New member on these forums. I've noticed that there isn't much activity here - I would be keen to meet you guys and gals!


----------



## Blind Dog (17/9/14)

Not even sure the club exists anymore. If they do there doesn't seem to be any activity here and the last meeting I found on their google site was 4 years ago and the only website I found for them was defunct.

Maybe there will be a response yet...


----------



## Dan K (23/3/15)

Hey Klangers,

I just signed up to this forum yesterday. I'm an all grain brewer that brews regularly and live in Collaroy. I'd be pretty keen on trying to get something like this started again. Or maybe even just a Brew Share night once a month or every couple months to start with...

Let me know if you would be interested.

Cheers


----------



## Fat Bastard (23/3/15)

The NBBC definately still exists and holds meetings every quarter. If anyone is interested in getting involved, PM me and I'll get you on the mailing list. There is also a Facebook group for those that way inclined. 

Cheers!

FB


----------



## Damien13 (2/11/15)

Afternoon all,
I am about to move to Freshwater, and would be keen to help start something up. 
Who's keen?
Damien


----------



## klangers (24/11/15)

G'day Damien, there's definitely a club of sorts going.

Not the most active, but it's certainly here. Give fat bastard a PM and he'll get you officially into the club (which is simply being on the mailing list :lol: )


----------



## Fat Bastard (24/11/15)

Yep, drop me a PM with your email address and I'll get you on the list. All official like.
Apologies for the late reply, I haven't had much of a chance to scan the forum of late.


----------



## Brewer Tom (23/11/18)

Hi all, just checking if there is any new interest in getting some Northern Beaches homebrewers together? In Collaroy so RSVP those in the area.


----------



## Dadoffrosty (21/12/18)

Brewer Tom said:


> Hi all, just checking if there is any new interest in getting some Northern Beaches homebrewers together? In Collaroy so RSVP those in the area.


Hi Mate, 
I would be keen to try and get a brew club or informal get together around homebrew. I am also in the Collaroy area.


----------



## Dan K (13/3/19)

Brewer Tom said:


> Hi all, just checking if there is any new interest in getting some Northern Beaches homebrewers together? In Collaroy so RSVP those in the area.



Hey Fellas, 

There is a Northern Beaches Home Brew Club Group on Facebook... We try to meet once quarter and meetings are very casual... More of a Brewshare type of a night. Next meet is at my place in Dee Why on Saturday April 6th, kick off from 4:00. We’ll probably get anywhere between 5 - 15 people depending on who can make it. Your more than welcome to come along and I recommend joining the Facebook group as that’s where all the events are posted. It’s a closed group but one of the admins should be able to add you easy enough. 

Cheers and hope you can make it along!

Dan


----------



## Dan K (13/3/19)

Dadoffrosty said:


> Hi Mate,
> I would be keen to try and get a brew club or informal get together around homebrew. I am also in the Collaroy area.



Hey Fellas, 

There is a Northern Beaches Home Brew Club Group on Facebook... We try to meet once quarter and meetings are very casual... More of a Brewshare type of a night. Next meet is at my place in Dee Why on Saturday April 6th, kick off from 4:00. We’ll probably get anywhere between 5 - 15 people depending on who can make it. Your more than welcome to come along and I recommend joining the Facebook group as that’s where all the events are posted. It’s a closed group but one of the admins should be able to add you easy enough. 

Cheers and hope you can make it along!

Dan


----------



## Brewer Tom (16/3/19)

ok great I'm in, will PM for details closer to the date.


----------



## Dan K (17/3/19)

Brewer Tom said:


> ok great I'm in, will PM for details closer to the date.



Sounds good Tom, yeah PM me and I’ll give you the address. 

Cheers, 

Dan


----------



## Justin McCabe (16/11/19)

Hi Guys,

I am a new member to the forum, living in Mona Vale. I would be keen to meet up with fellow brewers in the area, share some home brew. Happy to host a night too if Mona Vale is not too far for you folks.

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## Brewer Tom (7/2/20)

Hi all, 

Keen too for a meet up and tasting, in Collaroy. 

Tom


----------



## Liquidmalisha (16/6/20)

Hi all, can anyone direct me to the northern beaches home brew club on Facebook? Cannot seem to find it.
Cheers


----------



## razz (17/6/20)

Liquidmalisha said:


> Hi all, can anyone direct me to the northern beaches home brew club on Facebook? Cannot seem to find it.
> Cheers











Northern Beaches Brew Club | Facebook







www.facebook.com




Is this the one?


----------



## Liquidmalisha (18/6/20)

razz said:


> Northern Beaches Brew Club | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t think so, looks like hasn’t been used for a while.


----------



## Liquidmalisha (18/6/20)

Hi all, new brewer as I needed a hobby during Covid and got hooked, looking to meet up or chat with some other brewers to get some info and share recipes.
Cheers


----------

